
International Money Transfers - joeyespo
https://www.simple.com/blog/Banking/international-money-transfers/
======
barmstrong
Great article and very insightful - thanks for adding it! It's amazing how
complex the process is, and it'd be great to see some innovation in this space
despite the high barrier to entry.

